# My first comp.



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

So yesterday I did my first ever competition! I shot 237 which for me is NOT GOOD! The nerves got to me and I forgot to take my thumb off of my release! The arrow completely broke in half! I was very disappointed with my shooting! Get this, I CAME FIRST IN MY CATEGORY! Even though I shot terrible I still had lots of fun! Plus I came first!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Heck yea good job!


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

way to go


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

nice


Keep trying to beat your best score


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice! Keep up the good work.

How'd the arrow break in half by having your thumb on your release?


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Well it went off way too early and it the wall.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good deal man, just practice more, and good practice not bad practice lol!
how many targets did u shoot, 237 out of what?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

300 guessing 18m fita(baby x scoring?)

it takes practice and now you have a score to beat for next time. put in the time and in a season or two you'll be shooting real good


----------



## RampageXT123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Out of 300. Not fita,JOAD. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how does JOAD score? all the ones i've hit have fita scored, but I've also 1) not been to many and 2) shoot a diff class


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

JOAD is fita scoring could be either baby or big x depending on his age division


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Better than me


----------

